# ARMY DOCUMENTS



## boxerboy50 (29 Jun 2004)

Hello All, I previously visited a website that had a multitude of documents for the three elements of the CF. I saved the website but got a virus on my computer and subsequently, had to re-install my operating system. I am now looking for the website and more specifically the Cold Weather Indoctrination Hdbk. If you could help please PM me as the messgae will be sent straight to my email. Thanks in advance. GO ARMY


----------



## casing (29 Jun 2004)

Not sure if this is quite what you are looking for, but the electronic library is here: 
http://armyapp.dnd.ca/ael/main-acceuil.asp


----------

